# They said...........



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

YES!!!!!!             

We are very happy and can't believe this day has come.

Nefe
xx


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

WeyHey !!!!                     

Many congratuations!!! It's a great feeling isn't it?
Here's hoping you get a speedy and perfect match ....

Lots of Love
Crusoe
xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Wooo hooo  on being approved 

x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations Nefe  

Its a fab feeling isn't it?!  Enjoy celebrating your news.

Hope you don't have long to wait now to meet your family.

Love
OT x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Great news,

Enjoy being an expectant parent.

PBM.x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope you hear some exciting news very soon!!!!!!!!!!!

xx


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

ooh just spotted your thread title and popped in to see what "they said" - so pleased to find such fantastic news!!  

Massive congratulations - you must be delighted to be at the end of that part of the process!  well done - hope you will soon have a wonderful little person with you


----------



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Congratulations


----------



## mumoneday (Jul 13, 2007)

Fantastic news ------ very exciting!    Congratulations!


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Congratulations!!   

The first day of a new life!

Dawny

x


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Congratulations.  Enjoy the moment,

Hope you don't have to wait too long for a match.

Tracey x


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2007)

Congratulations hunny... it's a great feeling isn't it?        

Love Boomy xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations......hope the wait for your new addition is a short one!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Congratulations


----------



## trollmor (Feb 18, 2004)

Congratulations on your BFY (Big Fat Yes)


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Congratulations fantastic news.
Sarah


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations.


----------



## ShazJohn (Jul 29, 2008)

Congratulations 

ShazJohn


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone

We are sooo happy and it still hasn't really sunk in yet. Can't believe we are going to be a mummy and daddy soon.

xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Congratulations, hope you find a match soon   

Cindy


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Big congratulations to you both


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Congratulations!   

Julia


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Nefe,

I am a bit delayed trying to catch ur.

GREAT News! well done.

Lots of love and luck

x


----------

